# leveling shower pan



## ROTOR KING

Looking for some quick techniqes for leveling a shower pan on a cement floor.Don t like the idea of using to many wooden shims,wondering if pockets of plaster is a good way to go,or other techniques.


----------



## PLUMB TIME

I use a product called Jiff Set. It's a self leveling floor compound that dries in about 20 min. Sets very hard and gives a fiberglass pan the feel of being completely solid, and helps retain heat.


----------



## johntheplumber

PLUMB TIME said:


> I use a product called Jiff Set. It's a self leveling floor compound that dries in about 20 min. Sets very hard and gives a fiberglass pan the feel of being completely solid, and helps retain heat.


What happens if you have to take that pan out? Sounds like it would be kinda tough.


----------



## Plumbducky

I use structo lite from menards. Sets up like concrete and gives the base a rock solid feel.


----------



## ROTOR KING

I see nobody trys with wood shims,i told the contractor,to use a self leveling cement,he didn t want to,since i didn t finish the job that night,he requested another plumber to finish the job,from our company,which he used wood shims.this particular contractor does ins. claims,wants you in and out.


----------



## Will

I use Sheetrock compound or deck mud


----------



## Michaelcookplum

Structo lite us the best, sandwiched in between plastic


----------



## plbgbiz

johntheplumber said:


> What happens if you have to take that pan out? Sounds like it would be kinda tough.


Why would it have to come out?


----------



## johntheplumber

plbgbiz said:


> Why would it have to come out?


IDK, over the years we have had to take a handful out because of one reason or another. Say for instance the gasket starts to leak and has rotted out the subfloor. The prefab pan is an odd size and the customer doesn't want to have to pay for a new one. There are other reasons.


----------



## Cal

Thinset mortar , grout or deck mud


----------



## sjaquay

i use perolite (sp) dries like concrete, does not stick to the base, base pops off real easy if it needs to come out. i had to redo a tub another plumber put in a few years ago, he used spray foam, he put in tub and spray foam under it and did not weigh it down, the foam lifted it about 8 inches off the floor, was the funniest thing to see....


----------



## ROTOR KING

thanks for the info


----------



## Bigcim

Over here we use minimal expanding spray form when we set fiberglass tubs and pans. Spray foam floor, set and level pan/tub, screw fins to studs and fill with water. Works every time, solid too. I have taken a couple out installed by other installers (older installs) and you basically have to destroy the tub/pan to remove it because the foam adhered that well to the subfloor/concrete. no spongy tub/pans here. Most pans that Ive installed have foam underneath them anyway


----------



## johntheplumber

Bigcim said:


> Over here we use minimal expanding spray form when we set fiberglass tubs and pans. Spray foam floor, set and level pan/tub, screw fins to studs and fill with water. Works every time, solid too. I have taken a couple out installed by other installers (older installs) and you basically have to destroy the tub/pan to remove it because the foam adhered that well to the subfloor/concrete. no spongy tub/pans here. Most pans that Ive installed have foam underneath them anyway


just don't confuse the low expansion foam with the normal!


----------



## damnplumber

I use what ever I have handy 20 minute plaster to stucco mud but I'm not big on spray foam. just make sure it's solid and level whatever you do


----------



## plumber101us

have used kwikcrete for years have never had a shower or tub crack with it under it. when it came time to remove it it poped up off the old concrete since it didnt have a bonding agent added to it


----------



## kiddplum

structolite for me done a number of sterling multi piece tubs lately and takes away all the noise and flex


----------



## PlungerJockey

I use Quickrete brand mortar. I can get it in 10lb bags for 1.78 a bag. It seems to work pretty good.


----------



## leakfree

I use spray foam and on one piece shower base a strip of Tyvek between the base and the studs to eliminate any possible squeaks.


----------



## Mags

kiddplum said:


> structolite for me done a number of sterling multi piece tubs lately and takes away all the noise and flex


We do a lot of Sterling too. I use 1 can of regular spray foam. Level the tub with shims and set. Screw off the flange and the tub is rock solid. I never had a tub lift with one or two cans of regular foam. You need to assess the space that will be under the tub when set to gage how much might be needed. Those sterling tubs have like a plastic grid underneath with a which makes pretty large void from the floor to the underside of the tub.


----------

